# Best wrap material for heavy toddler?!



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

My 18mos. DS is about 28lbs. I've used a OSBH forever w/ all 3 of my kiddos, but he's getting too heavy for it and it's just not that comfortable anymore. I think a wrap would be good, but don't know what fabric would be the best. I've heard that Hug-a-Bub is more stretchy and therefore not as supportive for heavy babes. I'd really like something that'd be great for a hip carry or back carry. (although I don't know if I'd figure out how to do it!







)

Maybe a mei tai would be good as well...but what kind/fabric, etc. I want something that's not really heavy but still supportive!

TIA!


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

You definitely do NOT want a stretchy wrap for this big of a baby. For a wrap you'd want a want a woven wrap like a Girasol or Didymos at www.peppermint.com or a batik guaze wrap like at www.gypsymama.com These both have "give" but not stretchy.
The batik ones are great for a hip carry. They are thinner but not too thin-works well for my 22lber and the wahm who makes these uses them on her older toddlers as well.
You can make one but with a heavy baby the weave and "give" of the fabric is so important for a comfortable fit for you and it's hard to find the right kind of fabric at local fabric stores-but not impossible. www.mamatoto.org has more info on making a wrap.

The mei tais are really great and very comfy-I wear one almost daily in rotation with my pouch. They still have the 2 shoulder support which is great for bigger babies/toddlers but faster to put on than a wrap IMO. However, for long walks a wrap can't be beat for comfort. A few mei tais to check out:
www.sachicarriers.com
www.babyhawk.com
www.meitaibaby.com

Good luck!
Ann


----------



## NCMomworld (Jul 22, 2004)

I just sold a bunch a stuff and bought a used didymos wrap. I *love* it! My 2 1/2 year old is about 23 pounds. Mei tais, pouches and slings are not comfy anymore. I have had stretchy wraps (moby and Mama Kangaroo) and a Gypsy Mama gauze wrap (lovely by the way!), but the thicker woven wrap is just so wonderful and supportive. I highly recommend the didymos


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

There are many woven wraps out there, and considering you are coming from using a OSBH, basically any wrap will feel like heaven for you. Just make sure to stay away from stretchy wraps sine your baby is heavy and those tend to sag and not feel so supportive.

Made in the US, I can think of 3 brands of woven wraps that are very popular: the Gypsy Mamas, Ellaroos, and Hotmama wraps. These are all lightweight

I personally ADORE my German woven wraps for my heavy tots because they are SUPER supportive and comfy. I have Didymos, Easycare and Storchenwiege. Of these, the lightest are the Easycares and the Jacquard weave Didymos.

Here are some stores where you can find these wraps:

http://store.attachedtobaby.com/sear...x?categoryid=4
www.carrymeaway.com
www.gypsymama.com
www.mom-and-me-creations.com/HotMamaWrap.html


----------



## buglette (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh, just wanted to add that Hot Mama wraps are actually stretchy, not woven, but a blend of cotton and hemp jersey that makes them more supportive than a HaB or a Moby. Many mamas do use them with bigger babies (myself included). Other than that, ITA with Poli! She's provided a great overview of wraps.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buglette*
Oh, just wanted to add that Hot Mama wraps are actually stretchy, not woven, but a blend of cotton and hemp jersey that makes them more supportive than a HaB or a Moby.

I had no idea! Thanks for the info!
I guess they are like the Batik wraps from Gypsy Mama then - "stretchy" but actually supportive.


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

I just use a crinkle cotton wrap that I made myself. It is 100% cotton and has little crinkles in it. It breathes alot but is very supportive. I can wear my 20 month dd in it for walks and for a while and not get sore. She weighs about 26 pounds (give or take some). I find that I reach for my mei tai less and less becuase the straps are too narrow for me to wear her fora long time comfortably. If it had wider straps like some other mei tais out there it would be great. I think you should definitely try a nice woven wrap. If you dont want to shell out lots of money just to try it out, go get about 5 yards of crinkle cotton (often found in the discount sectio nat Walmart or Hancock Fabrics), cut down the middle to get 2 wraps, and give it a try.







have fun!


----------



## SlingMomEsq (Mar 1, 2005)

ITA with Poli, too.

I carry heavy babies and toddlers and I LOVE my German wovens....and for the HEAVIEST of kids......no contest.....the Storchenweige (not the most expensive, either...)

It is the only one I know of that is double threaded in warp and weff. Makes a difference in the support. I can go comfortably until 4 years old and I have a bad back.

If you decide you hate wrapping, an Ergo or Kozy would be great, too.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I would go with a didymos.

They are GREAT!!!









Angela from www.attachedtobaby.com has excellent customer service and a huge selection of didy's to choose from


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks, mamas!! Ok...didymos. Gonna hit the TP and see if there is anything over there!


----------

